# Ladder racks



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Had to take my ladder racks off the van today to send it to the shop. And while I was doing it, I noticed that I don't like the way they were spaced, how do you guys have your ladder racks setup. Mine only hold the 28' extension. The pipe rack, and either an 8/10/12' ladder. What's your spacing/pipe setup. Where I put mine screwed up the ladder setup. I'm gonna have to find a new way. Help me out guys!


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

On my rack (truck) I have 2 conduit holders mounted on the u.Der side of the rack 1 on each side. Then just my ladders up top with 3 support bars


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Also. I have the 6" pipe holder


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I mounted unistrut to the sides of the ladder racks and mounted my pipe there.
If I remember I will get some pictures.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Do you have 2 or 3? If you only have 2 I recommend getting a third.


----------



## Nick0danger (Aug 19, 2012)

for conduit and stuff find some ladder tray cover the ends and use that works awesome!


----------



## Cherry Hill Bill (Jan 8, 2013)

I want one of those racks in which the ladder folds down the side of the van for super easy mounting and unmounting.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Cherry Hill Bill said:


> I want one of those racks in which the ladder folds down the side of the van for super easy mounting and unmounting.


I just looked at those. Think their like 2k though  for each side


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Here it is

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJgj39zjHBs&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Here it is
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJgj39zjHBs&feature=player_embedded#!


Want!


----------



## Cherry Hill Bill (Jan 8, 2013)

They make cheaper ones.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Cherry Hill Bill (Jan 8, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


>


I don't understand the point of that... He could have gotten the ladder in just as easy if it was up.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cherry Hill Bill said:


> I don't understand the point of that... He could have gotten the ladder in just as easy if it was up.


I think that it automatically locks the ladder in place but ,What happens if you have more than one ladder?


----------



## Cherry Hill Bill (Jan 8, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> I think that it automatically locks the ladder in place but ,What happens if you have more than one ladder?


Not sure. I didn't see any locking mechanism, but who knows.

It just seems like an answer to a problem that doesn't existing. Getting a ladder onto the rack of a pickup at that height it easy. It's the high vans that is a pain in the ass.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Also another question. When stepping on the roof. My 120lbs does push the roof down where is eventually have to push it back up from the inside. Normal? Way to avoid? And also I only have 2 racks.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Why are you stepping on the roof ?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Why are you stepping on the roof ?


To untie the ladder. Take it off. Avoid the use of the 6' ladder on an outside job :shifty:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Why are you stepping on the roof ?


Id walk on things like that if I was only 120lbs.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> To untie the ladder. Take it off. Avoid the use of the 6' ladder on an outside job :shifty:


I had that same van, with a similar ladder rack. I'm 6' 2" so I could reach the ladder from the ground. If need be , open the side door and stand there to untie your ladder. I carried 2 ladders, 28' on passenger side, 7' combination ladder on driver side and a 6" pipe holder right down the middle. Here is what I use d for ladder tie downs.


http://www.jharlen.com/bucmfg2639.html


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Ty Wrapp said:


> I had that same van, with a similar ladder rack. I'm 6' 2" so I could reach the ladder from the ground. If need be , open the side door and stand there to untie your ladder. I carried 2 ladders, 28' on passenger side, 7' combination ladder on driver side and a 6" pipe holder right down the middle. Here is what I use d for ladder tie downs.
> 
> http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-66024337934179_2247_425084719
> http://www.jharlen.com/bucmfg2639.html


I'm used to climbing up on the roof to get the ladders. And my 6 was right dead center. But that's where the issue was. The a frame ladders won't fit. I may have to re drill and put it closer to one side and do it that way. But wow they have some weight in them when they have atleast 3 pcs of 2" and smaller... EMT!


----------



## Cherry Hill Bill (Jan 8, 2013)

JoeKP said:


> I'm used to climbing up on the roof to get the ladders. And my 6 was right dead center. But that's where the issue was. The a frame ladders won't fit. I may have to re drill and put it closer to one side and do it that way. But wow they have some weight in them when they have atleast 3 pcs of 2" and smaller... EMT!


I'm sure even half inch EMT would seem heavy to a 120 pounder :laughing: :thumbup: I got almost that much meat in my peter.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Extension ladder on driver's side, pipe holder next, step ladders on the passenger's side.

I use the step ladders more so I like them on the side away from traffic.

The extension ladder and pipe are removed from behind the van.

The heaviest step ladder is toward the back so you can take it off from behind, using the support to carry the weight.


----------



## mytoolbagistooheavy (Jan 24, 2013)

Cherry Hill Bill said:


> I don't understand the point of that... He could have gotten the ladder in just as easy if it was up.


Hydraulics are cooooool :laughing:


----------

